
Going extinct: why corporate giants die - pedrodelfino
https://www.london.edu/faculty-and-research/lbsr/going-extinct-why-corporate-giants-die
======
briantakita
Corporate Giants are a symptom of the symbiosis of corporations & governments.
Governments prefer centralization because it's easier to manage centralized
entities. Government investment into an industry tends to tilt it toward a
monopoly.

------
KineticLensman
> By the 1950s, the average company lifespan was down to 60 years. Today, it
> is a mere 17 years

[citation needed]

